# Google (goog)



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone considering selling right now? Or holding on and seeing where it goes from here? It's up 45% for us and I'm considering selling, I can't see it going considerably higher than what it is. Opinions?


----------



## 1sImage (Jan 2, 2013)

You could always look at it from my point of view. I follow google an watch it go up every week, thinking to myself I wish I had this stock in my portfolio. Seems a bit high now to enter in, but it's enjoyable to watch.

Now your on the opposite side of me, you own an profit every week instead of dreaming of profiting. 

I can see it going up to 1000. Whats holding them back? Nothing. 

It would be hard to sell it as im sure you would still be following it if you sold. Watching it go up would hurt.


----------



## KrissyFair (Jul 8, 2013)

A thousand bucks guys. Holy cow.


----------



## PatInTheHat (May 7, 2012)

I love this stock and do they ever continue to deliver amazing results. That being said I'd look to take a little bit of profit here and put it to work elsewhere if you have good ideas.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

My ridiculous overvalued sell was at $1200, and we're getting close.

I'm seriously thinking of selling off a portion.


----------



## KrissyFair (Jul 8, 2013)

I unfortunately don't own it, but I do sell puts on it, so today made me happy. If I did own it I'd be torn though. I'm always dubious of earnings jumps, but at the same time, I'm not convinced it's overvalued.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Stock split in April. Too bad we only have five shares. What will the split mean for stockholders?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Almost perfectly meaningless.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

You get a more complicated stock structure. You're getting 5 class "C" shares to go along with your 5 class "A" shares. Class "C" shares are non-voting. Don't forget the Class "B" shares that the founders still own which have overall a 15% economic interest and 56% voting power. Sheesh.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Nothing really changes. They intend to retain control of GOOG indefinitely.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Interesting recent article:
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/08/inside-googles-secret-drone-delivery-program/379306/?single_page=true
Reminds me of reading Popular Science as a kid.
(In fact I see it was reported in Popsci online).


----------

